# Ava



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

Hello everyone ! I am new to the forum , Ava is our 11 week old gsd.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! Ava is adorable!


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Those ears! She's so cute.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Adorable pup!!


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

Thank you all!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

That is a pretty puppy.


----------



## mildredbennett (Mar 9, 2018)

She is so cute!


----------



## koopa4 (Feb 9, 2018)

AHHH so cute! My peppers ears have just gone the same (shes 10 weeks) and its like butter wouldn't melt! Hows the teething?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats...such a cute pup


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

oh Ava, you are a doll, come visit often with pictures.


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

koopa4 said:


> AHHH so cute! My peppers ears have just gone the same (shes 10 weeks) and its like butter wouldn't melt! Hows the teething? /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif


 the teething is so bad ha, she bites and chews everything. She's getting better with the hard biting. We have so many different toys for her to chew, but she would rather shoes :/


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

This was Ava today, she's starting to grow into her ears.


----------



## mildredbennett (Mar 9, 2018)

Which crate do you use if you need to hold her?


----------



## koopa4 (Feb 9, 2018)

Oh she’s so cute! I look like a self harmed currently since pepper thinks my wrists are a good chew toy! She’s the same as Ava though, loads of toys but prefers to play with a washing up bottle she stole!
Could I ask, is she changing colour? I noticed on fri/sat that peppers rear quarter is changing from black to sandy quite rapidly! <3


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

mildredbennett said:


> Which crate do you use if you need to hold her?


 We got her a cage from pet smart, she's quickly outgrowing the cage so we do need to get her a new one. It's a double door type cage and it folds if we need to take it somewhere. It's about $55 for a 46 inch cage.


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

koopa4 said:


> Oh she’s so cute! I look like a self harmed currently since pepper thinks my wrists are a good chew toy! She’s the same as Ava though, loads of toys but prefers to play with a washing up bottle she stole!
> Could I ask, is she changing colour? I noticed on fri/sat that peppers rear quarter is changing from black to sandy quite rapidly! <3


 yeah i feel you on the wrist thing ha ! I do think she has gotten darker since we got her. She had a little bit of white on her chest which in my opinion is getting dark. Do you have a picture of pepper? I would love to see her!


----------



## koopa4 (Feb 9, 2018)

Awwh nice! Pepper started fairly dark but going other way! Have attached one to this message  il try to stay in touch with you since they’re similar ages! Love watching them grow up!!


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

koopa4 said:


> Awwh nice! Pepper started fairly dark but going other way! Have attached one to this message /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif il try to stay in touch with you since they’re similar ages! Love watching them grow up!!


 awwww she's so cute! I would love that! It would be fun to see


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

Some pictures from over the weekend, Ava turned three months old


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

Updates ?


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

She is super cute! Those ears!!!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

This is like the third or fourth time in the 24 hours that I have come back to visit this thread because Ava is such a stunning girl - I am most definitely jealous!


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

Chuck94! said:


> This is like the third or fourth time in the 24 hours that I have come back to visit this thread because Ava is such a stunning girl - I am most definitely jealous!


Thank you! I'll be posting lots of pictures ?


----------



## koopa4 (Feb 9, 2018)

Awww she’s awesome! Just came on here to message you and see how she was! I thought peppers ears were big haha, not even close! How’s she doing? Any colour changing? Pepper getting lighter all over her back!


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

koopa4 said:


> Awww she’s awesome! Just came on here to message you and see how she was! I thought peppers ears were big haha, not even close! How’s she doing? Any colour changing? Pepper getting lighter all over her back!


Aw look at pepper getting so big! Ava is doing well, shes getting big. The teething has gotten better in my opinion. Shes a bi color so I don't think shes going to change all that much, she did have a spot under her chin like on her chest that isn't as light. Pepper has deff changed color, it's so fun to see that!


----------



## koopa4 (Feb 9, 2018)

Aww awesome! Yeah teething is getting better too (well her teeth aren’t as sharp anyway!! Haha) il come back in a week or so to see more updates ?


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

?


----------



## koopa4 (Feb 9, 2018)

Aaawwww!!


----------



## koopa4 (Feb 9, 2018)

It’s nice to see pepper is a similar size/weight going by the pictures!


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

koopa4 said:


> It’s nice to see pepper is a similar size/weight going by the pictures!


Yeah they do look to be similar size ? I'll get better pictures of her actual body


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

Avas new shirt, we don't dress her up but I had to get a picture in this shirt ?


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

Also another picture from today


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Stephanieb3 said:


> We got her a cage from pet smart, she's quickly outgrowing the cage so we do need to get her a new one. It's a double door type cage and it folds if we need to take it somewhere. It's about $55 for a 46 inch cage.


Not sure if you took care of this, but get a 48" crate with a partition. At Ava's age, you could probably have only 1/4 to 1/3 of the cage for her. Move the partition as she gets bigger

Good looking puppy. I love the toe penciling :grin2:


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

Armistice said:


> Stephanieb3 said:
> 
> 
> > We got her a cage from pet smart, she's quickly outgrowing the cage so we do need to get her a new one. It's a double door type cage and it folds if we need to take it somewhere. It's about $55 for a 46 inch cage.
> ...


Yes that's actually what we did, thank you! She was way too big for the little puppy crate we first had her in ha. Thanks ?


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

I caught her sitting like this ?


----------



## koopa4 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hahahaha, those ears are enormous! Gorgeous pup ? took pepper for a walk yesterday, she discovered she loves giant puddles ? added a couple of pics for size comparison ?


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

koopa4 said:


> Hahahaha, those ears are enormous! Gorgeous pup ? took pepper for a walk yesterday, she discovered she loves giant puddles ? added a couple of pics for size comparison ?




Ahhh ava loves puddles too! She loves any water ha I don't think she will ever grow into her ears, they just keep growing with her. Pepper is so cute!


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

A little Ava photoshoot


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

I forgot one ?


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

Pictures from today


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

A couple more


----------



## Misfitfly (Jun 29, 2017)

your girl and mine could easily be sisters. Here's Macey at 9 months. she will be one year next week, I just haven't taken any recent photos. she loves to play Frisbee and she will jump up and catch it right out of the air.


----------



## Misfitfly (Jun 29, 2017)

I tried to find another picture of Macey closer to Ava's current age. I am terrible with pictures but this one's around 5 and 1/2 months, the one in the pool is exactly 4 months.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Such a beauty! Loving those big ears it does take awhile for them to grow into them !


----------



## koopa4 (Feb 9, 2018)

So cute! Growing too! Was waiting for an update here. Does puppa happen to be going through a mental stage? Pepper is a bit wild the last week or so haha! Keep updating ?


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

Misfitfly said:


> your girl and mine could easily be sisters. Here's Macey at 9 months. she will be one year next week, I just haven't taken any recent photos. she loves to play Frisbee and she will jump up and catch it right out of the air.


That's so crazy they look so similar. Avas favorite toy is her frisbee! That and a basketball she carries around with her


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

koopa4 said:


> So cute! Growing too! Was waiting for an update here. Does puppa happen to be going through a mental stage? Pepper is a bit wild the last week or so haha! Keep updating ?


Yes! Shes a crazy little monster, she has soo much energy! We just got to our house in the mountains and shes here with us for the first time so we will try to do some small hikes, nothing too crazy to see if it gets some energy out


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

Misfitfly said:


> I tried to find another picture of Macey closer to Ava's current age. I am terrible with pictures but this one's around 5 and 1/2 months, the one in the pool is exactly 4 months.


Thank you for the picture comparison! I like to see what she will look like as she gets older. She turned four months old on april 15th so the pictures were pretty close to her age


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

Ava went on her first hike today! It's safe to say she loved the water ?


----------



## koopa4 (Feb 9, 2018)

Awwwh! So awesome, did she go swimming? Pepper scared the life out of me when she jumped headfirst into a pond last week! Can’t keep her dry anymore! She hasn’t figured out she can go potty on a walk yet though! Has Ava?


----------



## Skerman72 (Feb 2, 2018)

She is beautiful


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

koopa4 said:


> Awwwh! So awesome, did she go swimming? Pepper scared the life out of me when she jumped headfirst into a pond last week! Can’t keep her dry anymore! She hasn’t figured out she can go potty on a walk yet though! Has Ava?


She jumped right in, a pretty deep spot and didn't really know what to do Haha. She eventually got the hang of it and she really loved the water. Ava will go to the bathroom, but I try to keep her outside a little longer when we get home just to make sure.


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

Skerman72 said:


> She is beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## Skerman72 (Feb 2, 2018)

Your welcome!!!! Here is our boy Zeus he is 9 months old.


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

Skerman72 said:


> Your welcome!!!! Here is our boy Zeus he is 9 months old.


He is beautiful! I love his coat ?


----------



## Skerman72 (Feb 2, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

Shes so lanky now ? she looks so awkward


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Stephanieb3 said:


> Shes so lanky now ? she looks so awkward


Oh my those ears are adorable! :smile2:

Can Ava be Rollo'g GF please


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

Chuck94! said:


> Stephanieb3 said:
> 
> 
> > Shes so lanky now ? she looks so awkward
> ...


They would be a beautiful couple Haha ?


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

It's been so nasty outside but we got a few pictures during playtime, Ava is 5 months old now


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

She has such a feminine, pretty face!!


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> She has such a feminine, pretty face!!


Thank you ?


----------



## koopa4 (Feb 9, 2018)

Her fur is so dark! Amazing! Starting to fit her ears a little bit too haha. Pepper 5 months too now. Though we are still having some issues with pooping on a night! ?


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

koopa4 said:


> Her fur is so dark! Amazing! Starting to fit her ears a little bit too haha. Pepper 5 months too now. Though we are still having some issues with pooping on a night! ?


Starting to hahah her ears are still huge, pepper is getting so big!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

5 month crew checking in! A.K.A Ava' bf Rollo :grin2:


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

koopa4 said:


> Her fur is so dark! Amazing! Starting to fit her ears a little bit too haha. Pepper 5 months too now. Though we are still having some issues with pooping on a night! ?


She definitely is not salty! :grin2:


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

Chuck94! said:


> 5 month crew checking in! A.K.A Ava' bf Rollo /forum/images/Germanshepherds_2016/smilies/tango_face_grin.png


Rollo is beautiful as always ?


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

Ava had a play date today ?


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Stephanieb3 said:


> Ava had a play date today ?


Playdates are the best!


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

Mei said:


> Stephanieb3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ava had a play date today ?
> ...


They are!


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

A couple of picture while we were playing on this beautiful day ?


----------



## koopa4 (Feb 9, 2018)

Love these! So cute!


----------



## koopa4 (Feb 9, 2018)

For comparing sizes ?


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Getting cuter and bigger, but still those ears for sure be her trademark.


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

koopa4 said:


> For comparing sizes ?


Awww so cute!They look pretty similar size wise, shes around 55 pounds


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Getting cuter and bigger, but still those ears for sure be her trademark.


I know, her ears are so big! We got her a little pool over the weekend and she loved it, I have the funniest video of her in the pool.


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

https://youtu.be/_IS8YkgEy-k


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

All these ear pics got me nervous that one of Luna ears might not stand up.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Stephanieb3 said:


> https://youtu.be/_IS8YkgEy-k


Lol funny video!!


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

Today in upstate new york ?


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

?


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

That tongue lol!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

God I love her color! Gorgeous!


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

Mei said:


> That tongue lol!


I know ??


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

Chuck94! said:


> God I love her color! Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

Someone got a new collar and bandana ?


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

Stephanieb3 said:


> Someone got a new collar and bandana ?


 Aww cute puppy. What does she think of the Bandana?


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

She’s still adorable!


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

Benjaminb said:


> Stephanieb3 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone got a new collar and bandana ?
> ...


She loves it actually, the other dog had one on at first and she kept taking it off of her and stealing it, so we had to get her one ???


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

Beau's Mom said:


> She’s still adorable!


Thank you ?


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

It was a beautiful day today ? ava is 9 months old and last vet visit was 70 pounds


----------



## koopa4 (Feb 9, 2018)

Logged back in today to see how Ava was doing! Pepper is 9 months too now and I like to compare her haha. How tall is Ava? pepper is 26inches already which is worrying, she may be a giant! Still not filled out yet though! I see them ears are growing too! Little stunner ?. *second photo is pepper upside down haha*


----------



## Stephanieb3 (Feb 28, 2018)

koopa4 said:


> Logged back in today to see how Ava was doing! Pepper is 9 months too now and I like to compare her haha. How tall is Ava? pepper is 26inches already which is worrying, she may be a giant! Still not filled out yet though! I see them ears are growing too! Little stunner ?. *second photo is pepper upside down haha*


Ahhh the first picture is so cute! I'll measure her tomorrow and see how tall but I think she is around the same last time I measured. I cant wait until Ava fills out. I dont think her body will ever catch up to her ears ?


----------

